# Cabo Wabo Blanco



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I bought a bottle of this on Friday.Always wanted to see what Sammy Hagar was raving about. 

I've drank my share of Jose Cuervo,(He kicked my ass, during the Steeler/Bengal playoff game last year)And this is my first revisit to the Tequlia realm, since that,"passed out on the bathroom floor incident".

Cabo Wabo is awsome.One of the best I've ever had.This Tequlia is very smooth and actually pleasant to drink.It even has a pleasant aroma, too.It has something of a fruity aroma to it and has that nice white pepper kick too.No bad after taste.Ya know..that Coleman campfuel smell/taste.:r  I Compared the smell test to a bottle of 1800 that I 've had since last year.

I would like to do a taste test with Cabo Wabo, Patron and Don Julio, maybe that could happen at the Lt. Rich herf in August. I hear that there will be some Patron there,I'll bring a bottle of Cabo Wabo.

Jose Cuervo be damned!!!!:fu He's no longer invited to any of my social gatherings!!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Once u go to a premium tequila...jose tastes like torada...

Patron is my fav but I have yet to try cabo or don julio.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

As I've said before, Jose Cuervo is the dog rocket of tequilas -- Don't do it! Some of my favorite tequilas are Don Julio Anejo, Tres Generaciones Anejo, Cazadores Reposado, and Centenario Reposado & Anejo. I'm not really into the Blancos, unless mixing for a large crowd. Try the other Cabos (reposado/anejo) and you might be more impressed. salud!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I bought a bottle of this on Friday.Always wanted to see what Sammy Hagar was raving about.
> 
> I've drank my share of Jose Cuervo,(He kicked my ass, during the Steeler/Bengal playoff game last year)And this is my first revisit to the Tequlia realm, since that,"passed out on the bathroom floor incident".
> 
> ...


Well Mikey,

I hope you make it down to the herf in August 19th at LJ's for LT Rich because Ron and The Butcher are planning to consume quite a bit of Patron Silver and Repasado while here. If you dig tequilas come down in August and we will not fail!
Of course I will be killing Diplomatico or Zacapa, but I may venture to the Patron Silver (Knowing Ron, he will be holding me down and pouring it down my throat!)

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Puro_Angler said:


> As I've said before, Jose Cuervo is the dog rocket of tequilas -- Don't do it!


I am not sure if it is only for Mexican domestic market, but Jose Cuervo Anejo is quite good. I've done several side by side Anejo tasting and JC beat out Don Julio to most people. I would agree the JC as whole is low end stuff, but they do have some good bottles too.

As for Cabo, I like their reposado, it has a big agave taste, more than Corazon or Don Julio's reposado.

My friends keep giving me tequila bottles as gifts and now I have a collection of 10 different bottles of high end tequila and I was never a big fan. Kind of weird that they would do so, but I am not complaining and enjoy drinking tequila neat in a port glass.

Costco has Cabo for $30.00 a bottle.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am not sure if it is only for Mexican domestic market, but Jose Cuervo Anejo is quite good.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've never had the JC Anejo, but I'm sure it's a good one. The Cuervo I'm referring to as a dog rocket is the Especial, which is probably the most common tequila served at bars and parties. Many tequila newbies end up having a bad experience with it and end up never wanting to try tequila again. Tequila is a damn good liquor. As long as its the right one and respected, you can't go wrong when wanting to have a good time. Thanks for the heads up on the JC Anejo, I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I too was initiated via Jose, but man, that stuff is BAD once you've sampled a decent quality tequila.

Cabo is a bit on the pricey side, in my opinion, there are a lot of other worthy tequilas out there that are a lot more affordable, so keep sampling.

One not mentioned so far that I like is the Herradura Anejo. Very spicy and peppery, even more of a "kick" than your average tequila, which is saying a lot.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Puro_Angler said:


> mosesbotbol said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure if it is only for Mexican domestic market, but Jose Cuervo Anejo is quite good.
> ...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Jose C. does make a very high end tokillya,It's pretty good. I want to know what happened to Porfidio! There was not enough Os in smooth to describe it. Now that to me was the mothers milk, MMM MMM...Dave


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabo Wabo is some good stuff. I prefer patron silver but all tequila is good in my book


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Once u go to a premium tequila...jose tastes like torada...


You dont even need to drink a top shelf to realize regular Jose Cuervo is garbage.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> *I would like to do a taste test with Cabo Wabo, Patron and Don Julio,* maybe that could happen at the Lt. Rich herf in August. I hear that there will be some Patron there,I'll bring a bottle of Cabo Wabo.


I'm all about granting Birthday Wishes!!!!! You bring the Cabo, I'll cover the rest!!!!!

Bring it on Birthday Boy!!!!!

Ron


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm all about granting Birthday Wishes!!!!! You bring the Cabo, I'll cover the rest!!!!!
> 
> Bring it on Birthday Boy!!!!!
> 
> Ron


How bout some El Toro...it comes with a little plastic Sombrero for a bottle cap


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Only tequila I've ever had is the Cabo Wabo (back in college) and Patron Platinum. I didn't care for either, but I'm also not a tequila drinker, so I guess I'm a party pooper.


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

I've been drinking premium Tequilas for about four years now, and I have to say El Tesoro is the best. The ET silver compared to Patron, Herradura, Cabo, and others is far superior. And as a bonus, it's about $10-14 cheaper. Now, it is rather difficult to find, but most Greene's stores has it. Also makes a great marg on the rocks!:al


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

My other vice...Collecting Tequila. 

I agree, El Tesoro is the best...why? Becuase it is the only 100% pure Agave tequila..No water in it at all...only tequila that is pure agave juice.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Been drinking tequila since the mid 80's and like most started with Cuervo. Now can't stand it. Favorites are Cabo Wabo, Don Julio and Cazadores. But during some travels in Mexico found a brand called La Perseveria and I think it was some of the best I have ever had. Have tried many times to find it again and can't.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 12, 2006)

We spent the last Holiday Season in Cabo and had a chance to really get in the fiesta mood the week we were in Cabo. Now, I have never tried Cabo Wabo Tequila but since we were there I wanted to. Walked down the street to Sammy's place and at about 10 pm on a Thursday the place was a graveyard .... almost eerie. So we left and I was talking to the bartender downstairs and he was saying that most locals consider the Cabo Wabo Tequila trash and prefer to drink most anything else. Hard to believe then one of the wait staff said the same. Not sure if they were just BS'ing me but it was interesting.

Kind of reminded me when my buddies would rave about the Marka Bavaria (sp?) beer that it was so good. Funny enough when we vacationed in Rio for Carnaval all the locals can't stand it. Great commercials though! :dr 

I like Tequila quite a bit and I want to try some of the Tesoro now based on some of the comments. Haven't lit up a gar while sipping Tequila yet, any of you prefer Tequila while smoking?


Ole'


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

El Jefe said:


> We spent the last Holiday Season in Cabo and had a chance to really get in the fiesta mood the week we were in Cabo. Now, I have never tried Cabo Wabo Tequila but since we were there I wanted to. Walked down the street to Sammy's place and at about 10 pm on a Thursday the place was a graveyard .... almost eerie. So we left and I was talking to the bartender downstairs and he was saying that most locals consider the Cabo Wabo Tequila trash and prefer to drink most anything else. Hard to believe then one of the wait staff said the same. Not sure if they were just BS'ing me but it was interesting.
> 
> Kind of reminded me when my buddies would rave about the Marka Bavaria (sp?) beer that it was so good. Funny enough when we vacationed in Rio for Carnaval all the locals can't stand it. Great commercials though! :dr
> 
> ...


I think they're BSing.. they ALL said(in Riviera Maya) that their favorite was Don Julio. Either its a national brand or something, but they definitely musn't all think its better. OR they havn't tried Cabo Wabo since I doubt local Mexicans want to buy expensive tequila when Don Julio is MUCH cheaper down there. Still good stuff, nonetheless.

Sad to hear Cabo Wabo is being offered at Costco. It used to be so exclusive! Oh well, good for the brand.. let's just hope it holds the quality. Somebody bought 80% for $80,000,000 from Sammy Hagar


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I look at Jose Cuervo about the same as I do Bacardi. Decent mass produced booze that's good for mixing.

I've drink some of the high end tequila's, including Cabo and they are definitely above the mass produced commercial brands. However my current favorite, kick back and sip tequila is El Mayor Anejo. I can usually find it for about $37 bucks and it is smoooooooth on th tongue with a sweet, vanilla aftertaste.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> My other vice...Collecting Tequila.
> 
> I agree, El Tesoro is the best...why? Becuase it is the only 100% pure Agave tequila..No water in it at all...only tequila that is pure agave juice.


At first I thought you said El Toro! Ahhhh! I have a friend from school who loves tequila and buys that evil crap! 100% Agave or nothin! not worth it otherwise. At out "MSU Reunion" summer cookout deal Friday I brought him some Cabo Wabo Anejo. It was pretty warm and he still was amazed at the difference vs his typical "El Toro!!!"

I'll have to try El Tesoro


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

snowboardin58 said:


> Sad to hear Cabo Wabo is being offered at Costco. It used to be so exclusive! Oh well, good for the brand.. let's just hope it holds the quality.


Why is that sad? Costco is the biggest liquor buyer in the USA. The sell more first growth wines than anybody, and everyone wants a good price. They no longer sell Cabo at the Costco near me; only Patron.

I don't think many Mexicans that bad mouth Cabo have really had much of it. If you blindfolded them with Cabo and something else they respect but don't drink too often; they would be be suprised...


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Try the 30-30 Anejo one of the best Tequilas I have ever had and only 27$ a bottle.


----------

